# Methode zum Berechnen der Zeit bis Auto eingeholt wird



## lennero (2. Aug 2017)

Hallo.
Ich möchte eine Methode schreiben, die die Zeit zum überholen von 2 gegebenen Autos(Geschwindigkeiten) berechnet und als Array in der Form [h:mn:s] ausgibt. Das klappt auch bis auf einen kleinen Fehler bei den Minuten ganz gut, dort bekomme ich nämlich immer eine Abweichung von 1 und weiss nicht woran es liegt.

edit: Es soll die Zeit berechnet werden, die Auto 2 zum einholen von Auto 1 braucht.

Hier mal die Methode

```
public static int[] race(int v1, int v2, int g){
            if(v1>=v2) return null;
          
            double t = (double)g/(v2-v1);
            int h = (int)t;
          
            if(t-(int)t != 0){
              
                int mn =  (int) ((t-(int)t)*60);
                int s = (int)((((t-(int)t)*60)-mn)*60);
      
                return new int[]{h,mn,s};
          
                }
          
            return new int[]{h,0,0};
        }
```


----------

